# Important to Learn Names of the Points?



## VegMan (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought I'll start a new thread here since this is sort of a separate topic. 

I was wondering if it is important to know the proper names (by Japanese or Chinese) of the Ki or Qi points. How important is it to SAY these points properly? 

Those of you with more experience, were you required to learn these names by their original language? Would it be totally disrespectful if I butchered their pronunciation?


----------



## Nishibi Ryu (Jan 30, 2010)

VegMan said:


> I thought I'll start a new thread here since this is sort of a separate topic.
> 
> I was wondering if it is important to know the proper names (by Japanese or Chinese) of the Ki or Qi points. How important is it to SAY these points properly?
> 
> Those of you with more experience, were you required to learn these names by their original language? Would it be totally disrespectful if I butchered their pronunciation?


 


I'll jump in tp at least give you something to go by, the names are not as important as knowing where they are and how they are approached and what effect they have. It is equally as important to know how to counter the effects of a point strike or revival techniques. No point leaving someone on the ground unconcious and saying boy I used the ----- point well there and not know the full outcome of what you have done.


----------



## Samurai (Apr 21, 2010)

Honestly the names are only usefull for looking up the points on a chart.  Most of the ancient master did not teach, STOMACH 5 or whatever...it was HIT HERE IN THIS WAY....

I would learn the names AS you are working on the points.  Do not bother with flash card style learning as this has limited value.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays
WoodlandArchery.com


----------

